# Old time  summer sausage recipe



## rad-one (Feb 23, 2013)

Need help if you can.Got this summer sausage from a local butcher shop and I really like this stuff. Been searching the Internet for a recipe and  can not find nothing.If this helps you bring your deer meat to them and they mix it and smoke it then you get it back raw and have to hang it in the shed garage or attic and let it cure for about 6-8weeks when it is done it is like a semi hard salami very smokey and ooooo so good would like to try and make it at home if anyone knows and has made it please chime in 

Thank you


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't know if it's their recipe so much as their process that makes it so good. From your description, it's either smoked or they've added liquid smoke (should be able to tell from the color of the casing), and the hanging process allows the fermentation process to take place. The fermentation is most likely where you're getting the good flavors.

Some new recipes call for the addition of a pre-ferment that shortens the process but I suspect the end product may not be as good as allowing the natural process to take place.

I'm no good at pulling apart a recipe or making new one's up so I can't help much in your quest. Good luck though.


----------



## rad-one (Feb 23, 2013)

They said that it took the smoke really good this time so assuming they use a smoker


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 24, 2013)

Good to know they smoke it rather than use liquid smoke. I'm a bit of a traditionalist and don't like to take the modern day shortcuts to shorten the process. Although many times the product is close to the original, things are lost that can't be made up with technology. Allowing the fermentation process to proceed slowly develops stronger flavors, just like with sourdough bread. The longer the fermentation process is extended the greater the sour flavoring in the bread. The harder part with meat for me is having a climate controlled area (cooler) where the meat can hang for extended periods of time.

That being said, even modern short cuts with home made products are, IMO, still better that commercially made products.

Find a recipe, make some sausage and see how you like it. Make it again, change one thing and see how it changes. But be sure you keep records to what you do so when you find something that you really like you'll be able to replicate the product.

Good luck.


----------



## goldeneagle (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is an old time summer sausage resapy 66lb ground beef 33 lb side pork 64oz salt. 8oz ground pepper. 8oz sodium nitrate. 48 oz sugar. Mix well and stuff into cotton cassing about as thick as your wrist.hang in a cool but not freezing space for 3-4 days then smoke cool smoke at about 90 degrees for 4-7 days they say the longer it sits hung up in a cool room the better it tastes. It is not cooked it is cured.for smaller batches keep deviding till the volume you want.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 23, 2015)

see..  now this thread did the same thing....  this is the last post and it was back in 2013 when posted..  yet it pop's up as if somebody just made a new post to the thread... 



farmnbum said:


> Good to know they smoke it rather than use liquid smoke. I'm a bit of a traditionalist and don't like to take the modern day shortcuts to shorten the process. Although many times the product is close to the original, things are lost that can't be made up with technology. Allowing the fermentation process to proceed slowly develops stronger flavors, just like with sourdough bread. The longer the fermentation process is extended the greater the sour flavoring in the bread. The harder part with meat for me is having a climate controlled area (cooler) where the meat can hang for extended periods of time.
> 
> That being said, even modern short cuts with home made products are, IMO, still better that commercially made products.
> 
> ...


----------

